# affichage de l'heure de réception dans mail 2.0.5



## alpking (9 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

je cherche depuis un moment mais je ne trouve pa comment faire pour afficher l'heure de réception dans ma boite de réception de mail 2.0.5  ???


merci de votre aide


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

Présentation/Colonnes/Date de réception


----------



## alpking (9 Février 2006)

c'est ce que j'ai fait mais dans la colonne "date de reception" il n'y pas l'heure, juste la date...


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2006)

Et si tu élargis la colonne? Est-ce que l'heure ne finit pas par s'afficher?


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

alpking a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que j'ai fait mais dans la colonne "date de reception" il n'y pas l'heure, juste la date...


Et si tu élargis ta fenêtre "date de réception" ??? 


grillé ! :love:


----------



## alpking (9 Février 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu élargis ta fenêtre "date de réception" ???
> 
> 
> grillé ! :love:




non ca ne marche toujours pas...


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

?????????????????????????????  

Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème que alpking ?
Car là je ne vois pas de réponse !


----------



## alpking (9 Février 2006)

en fait j'ai résolu mon problème, c'était à cause de mes modifications dans le format de la date et de l'heure dans le menu "international"...

merci quand même...


----------



## Alycastre (9 Février 2006)

alpking a dit:
			
		

> en fait j'ai résolu mon problème, c'était à cause de mes modifications dans le format de la date et de l'heure dans le menu "international"...
> 
> merci quand même...



J'y avais pensé, mais je n'imaginais pas une incidence sur les formulations dans mail !!!
On en apprend tous les jours


----------



## Pierre de Grasse (29 Janvier 2021)

Alycastre a dit:


> J'y avais pensé, mais je n'imaginais pas une incidence sur les formulations dans mail !!!
> On en apprend tous les jours


Et il est où ce menu "international" ? J'ai le même problème.


----------



## maxou56 (30 Janvier 2021)

Pierre de Grasse a dit:


> Et il est où ce menu "international" ? J'ai le même problème.


Bonsoir,
Mail 2.0.5 (macOS 10.4 Tiger) et sujet de 2006??
Pour info la dernière version de Mail c'est la 14.0

Sinon si tu as une app Mail "récente".
Mail > Présentation (dans la barre des menus) > Afficher la date et l'heure


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2021)

Premier post = un déterrage

La finalité de l’exercice me laisse pour l’instant dubitatif.


----------



## Pierre de Grasse (30 Janvier 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Mail 2.0.5 (macOS 10.4 Tiger) et sujet de 2006??
> Pour info la dernière version de Mail c'est la 14.0
> 
> ...


C'était aussi simple que ça. Résolu, merci !
En effet, je suis sous mail 14.0 de BigSur.
Mais ceci ne me dit toujours pas de quel menu "International" parlait Alpking.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2021)

Pierre de Grasse a dit:


> Mais ceci ne me dit toujours pas de quel menu "International" parlait Alpking.


Le menu _International_ devait exister sous Tiger ou Leopard (vers 2004-2005-2006). Il faudrait regarder sous ces OS pour savoir…


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Janvier 2021)

Oui c'est vieux ça maintenant on a Langue et Région. 



			https://windows-cdn.softpedia.com/screenshots/Tiger-System-Preferences_1.png


----------

